# Candice Swanepoel - Presents a creation from the Oscar De La Renta collection during a Fashion Show - Mexico - 04.06.2011 - x4



## Kurupt (6 Juni 2011)

​


----------



## koftus89 (17 Okt. 2012)

danke schön.


----------

